# Miyamoto deciding whether to remake Majora's Mask or LTTP for 3DS



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 13, 2012)

> "We haven't quite decided yet, whether we're going to do A Link to the Past, because there's also the possibility of doing a remake of Majora's Mask," Miyamoto told me in an interview at E3 last week. "This is something we've certainly been talking about and doing a little bit of experimenting with, to figure out which way we're going to go."



http://ca.ign.com/ar...ink-to-the-past

Majora's Mask 3DS, please. The N64 version is too shit to really enjoy in this day and age with the framerate and horrid visuals.

Although....A Link to the Past remake like this would be magnificent





Orioto - Through the night

So I can't decide,

How about both!?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 13, 2012)

Even though I don't own a 3DS anymore, I definitely wouldn't mind a remake of Majora's mask. Or LTTP. Shit. BOTH.


----------



## Clarky (Jun 13, 2012)

not the first time a link to the past remake has been mentioned by him....although i'm gonna agree with soulx, Majoras Mask probably deserves a remake more due to some of the clumsy framerates, but due to the owl statue saving i'm not sure it is the best game for a portable unless it was fixed


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2012)

I disagree, I fell in love with Majora's Mask but 3 years ago.  I still love my N64, and don't find it dated enough to not find enjoyable.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Jun 13, 2012)

I can't decide, the two games are pure awesomeness @[email protected]


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 13, 2012)

I think I'm leaning towards MM.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 13, 2012)

I'll just vote for a new game.

Didn't like Majora's Mask and 2D Zelda is past my time.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 13, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'll just vote for a new game.
> 
> Didn't like Majora's Mask and 2D Zelda is past my time.


They're already making a new 3DS game. This is just in addition to that.


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'd rather have A Link to the Past, but either game is good to be honest. Majora's Mask was a short game that had a lot of side quests, while A Link to the Past focuses more on dungeons.


----------



## 431unknown (Jun 13, 2012)

Do both! Make MM for the Wii u and LTTP for 3DS. Problem solved.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 13, 2012)

either or on their own aren't worth the price of 40$, they would need to add something in to make it worth it. Pushing them onto one cart would probably fit that >>


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2012)

431unknown said:


> Do both! Make MM for the Wii u and LTTP for 3DS. Problem solved.


I'd suggest doing it the other way around, seeing as there is no available portable version of MM, but there is one of LTTP.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 13, 2012)

Easily Majora's Mask.
I'd rather replay a game I never actually finished than replay a game that I can finish in less than three hours.


----------



## 431unknown (Jun 13, 2012)

machomuu said:


> 431unknown said:
> 
> 
> > Do both! Make MM for the Wii u and LTTP for 3DS. Problem solved.
> ...


That would work too!


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 13, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Easily Majora's Mask.
> I'd rather replay a game I never actually finished than replay a game that I can finish in less than three hours.


To be fair Majora's Mask can be completed in less than three hours as well.


----------



## pokefloote (Jun 13, 2012)

They should remake Majora's Mask, since it's kind of a direct sequel to Ocarina of Time which is already on the 3DS.

But either way, both are great games in the Zelda fandom.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 13, 2012)

I have played A Link to the Past so many times that I am tired of it. I didn't play Majora's Mask nearly as much and it's a great game, albeit rather short. I suppose if Nintendo wanted to, they could throw both on the same cartridge and charge me 50 bucks for it. Two birds, one stone. Grezzo did a great job with Ocarina of Time, handing them the reigns for a Majora's Mask remake seems only fitting to be honest.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2012)

DSGamer64 said:


> I have played A Link to the Past so many times that I am tired of it. I didn't play Majora's Mask nearly as much and it's a great game, albeit rather short. I suppose if Nintendo wanted to, they could throw both on the same cartridge and charge me 50 bucks for it. Two birds, one stone. Grezzo did a great job with Ocarina of Time, handing them the reigns for a Majora's Mask remake seems only fitting to be honest.


Personally, I'd rather Grezzo not handle the remake if one were to be made.  My major gripe with OoT3D was that it was a pure remake, and no doubt it would be, Miyamoto wasn't working on it directly iirc.  I do see room for new content in MM 3D/U to further drive the point that "you can't do everything and you can't save everyone".  But I do see reason why people would want a pure remake, so this gripe is purely personal.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jun 13, 2012)

machomuu said:


> I disagree, I fell in love with Majora's Mask but 3 years ago.  I still love my N64, and don't find it dated enough to not find enjoyable.


I agree with you 100% on this. In fact, I'm working on completing Majora's Mask right now. I can't play often though, I'm beating it with a friend, and it's at his house.

On topic, I wouldn't mind either. They'd both be an insta buy for me.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 13, 2012)

soulx said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > I'll just vote for a new game.
> ...



So why not two new games? One 3D, the other 2D, perhaps.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 13, 2012)

431unknown said:


> Do both! Make MM for the Wii u and LTTP for 3DS. Problem solved.



I can top that.

Majora's Mask 3DS developed by Grezzo (seeing as how you know, Ocarina of Time, take same code, blah blah blah), and LTTP developed by Shigeru's team seeing as how he wants to do it and put it on 3DS as well. Shit, they do it for Pokemon. Do it again like they did with Oracle of Seasons/Time by releasing them at the same time.  (that might be a bit far but still).

Or just make MM on 3DS and put LTTP on downloadable shop title on WiiU or vice versa.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2012)

Wouldn't it be ideal to have both of the games on both systems and both be developed by Shigeru's team?  It certainly beats choosing, and I'd love to see what he would do with the ideas.


----------



## AceWarhead (Jun 13, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> 431unknown said:
> 
> 
> > Do both! Make MM for the Wii u and LTTP for 3DS. Problem solved.
> ...


I wouldn't like Grezzo remaking another Zelda game. No added content or anything.
I'd rather BOTH to be developed by Shigeru's team, even if it takes longer to materialize.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm all for an MM3D, considering its direct prequel is already on the 3DS like someone here mentioned. If they do decide to remake ALttP instead, then I hope this means the next original Zelda will be a part of that timeline.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 13, 2012)

In all honest, if they remade one, then make the other available in it's original form.


----------



## Kiaku (Jun 13, 2012)

Considering how I've never beaten both of these games, I would want both.


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Jun 13, 2012)

Remake Majora's Mask with the GBA LttP remake as an unlockable with wifi or local multiplayer, and DLC retro dungeons for LttP.

Sigh, I wish.


----------



## OJClock (Jun 13, 2012)

LttP remake on GBA turned into an eShop title ---> problem solved?
Definitely would love seeing a MM remake


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jun 13, 2012)

syko5150 said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > Easily Majora's Mask.
> ...


And Ocarina Of Time can be completed in under half an hour.
Many, many games that are intended to take dozens of hours to complete can be completed in ridiculously short periods, if you know the game inside and out.
But that isn't playing or enjoying the game in which the developer intended, nor is it something that the average player will do.

Majoras Mask, on average, should take a player about 10-12 hours to complete.


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 13, 2012)

I haven't played either game enough, so either one would be awesome.

I never beat Majora's Mask and I tried A Link To The Past a while ago and it was ridiculously hard. Maybe I just suck.


----------



## Yumi (Jun 13, 2012)

I go for MM! But both would be just so awesome.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 13, 2012)

Personally I'll go with MM. 

LTTP sounds good too actually.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jun 13, 2012)

syko5150 said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > Easily Majora's Mask.
> ...


No it cannot, you'de know if you actually finished it.


----------



## Costello (Jun 13, 2012)

Hielkenator said:


> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> > Pingouin7 said:
> ...



http://speeddemosarchive.com/ZeldaMajorasMask.html
finished in 1 hour 49 here... 

also, why not do better game that never got remakes?
I would love an actual remake (not a port! i mean new graphics and all) of:
- Zelda Link's awakening
- Zelda oracles of ages/seasons

MM could already be played on the GCN (and thus the Wii)
ALTTP was ported to the GBA...


----------



## TheLostSabre (Jun 13, 2012)

Costello said:


> http://speeddemosarc...ajorasMask.html
> finished in 1 hour 49 here...



You beat me too it Costello.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 13, 2012)

I would enjoy more original content on the 3DS, rather than resources being focused into games that we've already played. If either or both of these games get remade, that's one or two original titles that aren't being made at all.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jun 13, 2012)

Costello said:


> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> > syko5150 said:
> ...


lol, sorry.
my fastest was in about 20 hours, including all masks......damn.
Without these lame glitches.


----------



## Izzy011 (Jun 13, 2012)

I would rather have LttP than Majora's Mask.
The N64 games never really stuck to me


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 13, 2012)

soulx said:


> Majora's Mask 3DS, please. The N64 version is too shit to really enjoy in this day and age with the framerate and horrid visuals.


Though I do disagree with it being impossible to enjoy, I overall agree with your point here... I've always believed that the main problem with Majora's Mask (my favorite Zelda game ever, tied with Wind Waker) is that it was too ambitious for its time. It was a great game with huge, awesome ideas, but that was unfortunately GREATLY hindered by the fact that the hardware just wasn't powerful enough for it. In short, it was a Gamecube-level game stuck on the N64.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 13, 2012)

I can't decide, both are amazing games.

I could see Miyamoto doing LTTP squeal as he has expressed it many times. Then again MM3D will be great too. =D


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 13, 2012)

I hope they go for remaking Majora's Mask, LTTP has already been given some port treatment, but Majora's Mask could really stand to use the polish that OoT3D was given.
You know, improved graphics, better controls, and most importantly a fluent framerate.
Grezzo having already handled OoT3D should have a great basis to even produce MM3D.

Anyhow if they go ahead with MM3D, I'm curious if they'll keep some of those famed glitches in, like they said before doing this glitches added to the fun, an illegitimate run is still another possible run!
It's not like the great fairy wrong-warp is even easy to do, after all.


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 13, 2012)

Costello said:


> MM could already be played on the GCN (and thus the Wii)


Don't forget about Virtual Console, much easier than finding a copy of the gamecube disc.


Anyway Miyamoto recently said in an interview that no one is currently working with Zelda, he said that he's supervising many other unrevealed Wii U projects at the moment and that he's working on new games.
He also mentioned that Zelda isn't the game Retro's been working on and that the possibilities are slim for it to happen since it would require the Zelda team to work with developers overseas.
He jokingly said that he would have to travel to Texas a lot if that happened.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 13, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> Costello said:
> 
> 
> > MM could already be played on the GCN (and thus the Wii)
> ...


The Zelda team is preparing a new original title for the 3DS, Miyamota said that himself and we had that swapnote from Aonuma  teasing a new Zelda game.



> _"We are already preparing a new game, a game in the series for the Nintendo 3DS, but don't think that it is a direct sequel to the Zelda titles released on DS," he told Portugese site MyGames. "We are talking about a new game, but it takes much of what has been done on previous consoles."_


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 13, 2012)

It can be played on virtual console of course, but unlike LttP, I think MM could stand to use the polish with 3D graphics did not age as well as 2D sprites.

On top of that the Gamecube version is infamously buggy, they admitted the game may have sound issues, they didn't admit that the framerate would be worth or that it would be prone to random freezes.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 13, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > 431unknown said:
> ...



Hence the point of a remake, remakes are not supposed to have added content, which in an adventure game like Zelda, totally would draw away from the story.


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 13, 2012)

I don't mind too much but I think it would be better to remake the sequel on the 3DS.
OoT is the best game of all time and a lot of people like MM more so it will be interesting to try the game out.


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 13, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Eerpow said:
> 
> 
> > Costello said:
> ...


My bad, he is supervising the Zelda team's new game though it's still in early development from what I understand.


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 13, 2012)

They should do aLttP. A remake of the imo best game of all time would be amazing. 

But I wouldn't mind an actual new top-down Zelda game for 3DS. Similar to Metroid i hope just because these new handhelds are powerful enough to do similar game to their console-counterparts they don't forget about top-down or sidescrolling gameplay...

So essential I would prefer a new game ala aLttP and a sidescrolling Metroid game.

Do it Nintendo!


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ever since I played four sword adventures on the gamecube, I wanted Link to the past remade with those graphics. I wanted them to place the original zelda levels throughout the light and dark as hidden bonuses. 4 first and 4 second quest dungeons in each the light and dark worlds. Maybe even use them to take the place of hidden caves were equipment is found, for examples the ice rod and magic cape's are very easily obtained. Making you need to work for them could be better.

I also wanted the oracle games remade as one game with those graphics. Simply make the talking trees in each map transfer you between the two via mario warp pipe. The season's rod and Age's harp only working in their respective maps. I know you get many of the same items in both games. Replace the doubles items with some from LTTP and some from Link's awakening. Require the player to travel between the two sets of maps to beat both bosses.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jun 13, 2012)

I'd say MM first and maybe do LTTP later if they want more money. Mostly because as awesome as MM is, 3d graphics from the n64 era tend to look more aged then games that are sprite based. (sprites are timeless in my opinion) 

That aside they really should do both, it would even make up for the sub-par E3 conferences.


----------



## MushGuy (Jun 13, 2012)

How about they re-remake OoT for console? The 3DS remake was a lazy one: It doesn't bother to expand the game, a la Super Mario 64 DS or the Pokémon remakes, no new minigames, the story is totally the same without bothering to expand it or fixing some of its shortcomings (like Zelda being reduced to a screaming damsel *despite being Sheik*), and it doesn't take proper advantage of system's graphical capabilities. Sure it did add two Boss Rushes, but they do nothing to add to the main story. After they manage to make a true remake of Ocarina of Time, THEN they can remake Majora's Mask. If not, I prefer A Link to the Past.

On the bright side, they did bother to tweak Sheik a bit to make more clear that she is a girl in drag. Unfortunately, that doesn't stop some people (especially fangirls) from insisting otherwise. Nintendo missed their chance to make her unmask herself.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm already glad they are actually saying they are _considering_ doing this, that's already a great step. Hopefully LTTP IMHO.


----------



## IBNobody (Jun 13, 2012)

I would like to see MM. I've never played more than 5 minutes of it.

LTTP plays fine in emulators, and it still looks great.


----------



## Ikki (Jun 13, 2012)

It's not like they aren't going to do both eventually.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 13, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > 431unknown said:
> ...



The game didn't need added content. It already had hours of stuff. Maybe a few quests, but there's already so many in there, and it's not that big of a land. Also, that wasn't Grezzo's decision, that was Miyamoto's.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 14, 2012)

MushGuy said:


> How about they re-remake OoT for console? The 3DS remake was a lazy one: It doesn't bother to expand the game, a la Super Mario 64 DS or the Pokémon remakes, no new minigames, the story is totally the same without bothering to expand it or fixing some of its shortcomings (like Zelda being reduced to a screaming damsel *despite being Sheik*), and it doesn't take proper advantage of system's graphical capabilities. Sure it did add two Boss Rushes, but they do nothing to add to the main story. After they manage to make a true remake of Ocarina of Time, THEN they can remake Majora's Mask.


Unlike Mario which uses this sort of floating timeline where there are multiple continuities at best (the Mario & Luigi series continuity, the Paper Mario series continuity, the 2D platformer continuity, etc), and no continuity at all at worst, Zelda has an (albeit, confusing) actual timeline into which all the games tie together. And Since the timeline diverges in 3 different directions that all originate with OoT, that would be a horrible place to "fix" the game.

Sure, you have the Super Mario 64 DS remake (which I absolutely hated btw, for various reasons), and sure you have the Metroid Zero Mission remake. But with Mario, it works for the reasons I stated above (plus, I think I read somewhere that 64DS was actually a "sequel" in terms of story, weirdly enough), and with Metroid, it's nowhere near as story-heavy as Zelda is.

In Metroid (especially the original), you just start the game, run around the whole world collecting items and beating enemies, before you finally destroy Mother Brain (an objective that you only know beforehand because of the game manual, etc). Then you get a mini narrative saying you saved the galaxy, and that's it. As a result, it's much easier to remake the game with additions, etc because there's really nothing story-wise that you'll contradict (the changes "closest" to changing canon are Ridley and Kraid's sizes, which got changed in Super Metroid anyway).

In OoT though, it's kind of a big deal to change a big part of the story just for the sake of "being feminist" (so to speak). Were this a remake of the original NES Zelda or Zelda II, I would have no problem since, like Metroid, those titles were very spare in the story department (like Metroid, you kind of figure it out yourself). But for OoT, I think it's a potential disaster.

And you think it doesn't use the 3DS capabilities to its fullest? I personally think it's one of the best looking games on the 3DS, along with Resident Evil: Revelations. But to each their own.


----------



## kupo3000 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ocarina of Time 3DS was a missed oportunity to re-orchestrate the music or at least have the option like in Ys I & II Chroncles (PSP).
Let's see if Miyamoto would reconsider for Majora's Mask or LTTP but I doubt it.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 14, 2012)

kupo3000 said:


> Ocarina of Time 3DS was a missed oportunity to re-orchestrate the music or at least have the option like in Ys I & II Chroncles (PSP).
> Let's see if Miyamoto would reconsider for Majora's Mask or LTTP but I doubt it.


Agreed. I really wish they upgraded the music.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jun 14, 2012)

how about instead of remaking old Zelda games, you create a new one, Miyamoto? I agree that seeing OoT remade with smoother graphics did make me want to play it again, but it doesn't give me a lot of hope for "NEW" content. Nintendo has been living in the past with their games only recieving minor upgrades from previous versions....lots of games have more than surpassed the playability and expanse of Zelda and Nintendo hasn't learned from them. While I love Zelda and Nintendo I don't have much hope for the next generation of Nintendo franchises until they study other developers or actually put some effort into making a new experience.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 14, 2012)

RchUncleSkeleton said:


> how about instead of remaking old Zelda games, you create a new one, Miyamoto? I agree that seeing OoT remade with smoother graphics did make me want to play it again, but it doesn't give me a lot of hope for "NEW" content. Nintendo has been living in the past with their games only recieving minor upgrades from previous versions....lots of games have more than surpassed the playability and expanse of Zelda and Nintendo hasn't learned from them. While I love Zelda and Nintendo I don't have much hope for the next generation of Nintendo franchises until they study other developers or actually put some effort into making a new experience.


Because Skyward Sword totally wasn't a new experience, right? :-p


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jun 14, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> RchUncleSkeleton said:
> 
> 
> > how about instead of remaking old Zelda games, you create a new one, Miyamoto? I agree that seeing OoT remade with smoother graphics did make me want to play it again, but it doesn't give me a lot of hope for "NEW" content. Nintendo has been living in the past with their games only recieving minor upgrades from previous versions....lots of games have more than surpassed the playability and expanse of Zelda and Nintendo hasn't learned from them. While I love Zelda and Nintendo I don't have much hope for the next generation of Nintendo franchises until they study other developers or actually put some effort into making a new experience.
> ...


It was Twilight Princess with a "different story" and a few minor motion based enhancements. Really it's the same old thing and while I did enjoy the game there was nothing truly new.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 14, 2012)

RchUncleSkeleton said:


> It was Twilight Princess with a "different story" and a few minor motion based enhancements. Really it's the same old thing and while I did enjoy the game there was nothing truly new.


"Minor"? Dude, your entire method of attack was motion based... I really don't see how that's minor. I mean, what truly "new" things would you like to see? I mean, Skyward Sword brought yet another art style, a revamped control scheme, and (IMO) a rather good story. I'm not sure how much else they could change while still keeping it a true Zelda game. But to each their own.

That said, Majora's Mask was arguably the most unique game in the series, after Zelda II (IMO).


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 14, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> RchUncleSkeleton said:
> 
> 
> > how about instead of remaking old Zelda games, you create a new one, Miyamoto? I agree that seeing OoT remade with smoother graphics did make me want to play it again, but it doesn't give me a lot of hope for "NEW" content. Nintendo has been living in the past with their games only recieving minor upgrades from previous versions....lots of games have more than surpassed the playability and expanse of Zelda and Nintendo hasn't learned from them. While I love Zelda and Nintendo I don't have much hope for the next generation of Nintendo franchises until they study other developers or actually put some effort into making a new experience.
> ...


Not to mention that NEW Zelda IS IN FACT in works, they want to remake one (or both) of these games next to completely new Zelda game.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 14, 2012)

Toni Plutonij said:


> Not to mention that NEW Zelda IS IN FACT in works, they want to remake one (or both) of these games next to completely new Zelda game.


Indeed. This is no different than Nintendo making the aLttP port for GBA while they were making Wind Waker. And since Grezzo did the work on the OoT remake, I can't imagine that a Majora's Mask remake done similarly would take any more of Nintendo's time.


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 14, 2012)

Didn't really like the 3D Zeldas apart from Windwaker.  LTTP is possibly my favourite, but I'd rather a new LTTP style game than a remake, I've played it to death already.


----------



## MushGuy (Jun 15, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> MushGuy said:
> 
> 
> > How about they re-remake OoT for console? The 3DS remake was a lazy one: It doesn't bother to expand the game, a la Super Mario 64 DS or the Pokémon remakes, no new minigames, the story is totally the same without bothering to expand it or fixing some of its shortcomings (like Zelda being reduced to a screaming damsel *despite being Sheik*), and it doesn't take proper advantage of system's graphical capabilities. Sure it did add two Boss Rushes, but they do nothing to add to the main story. After they manage to make a true remake of Ocarina of Time, THEN they can remake Majora's Mask.
> ...


You missed the Pokémon remakes.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 15, 2012)

MushGuy said:


> You missed the Pokémon remakes.


Indeed I did. Those too.


----------

